# 2 Year old boy haircut help/ideas



## angelandmisha (May 16, 2008)

I have an adorable (of course! we all do!) little boy who will be 2 on Sunday. He's got tons of gorgeous blonde hair. (We've had about 8 haircuts already!)

My question is this: Can any of you point me to some websites/pictures of really cute boys haircuts? We like a pretty short, clean-cut looking style. My husband thinks that his last haircut looked like a "lazy" haircut. Of course, I can't tell our hairdresser that! But he can't tell me what he wants different. I guess something more stylish- he said it looked like a bowl cut(which we don't want). We have an appointment on Thursday and I'd love to take a picture or be able to tell her what we want. His hair is pretty thick, but straight and soft, not really curly at all.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

I've tried looking for pics before too. It's hard. I just tried googling 'toddler boy' under 'images' and found some pics. See this for example http://www.carters.com/assets/Catego...rBoy_play1.jpg or http://www.carters.com/category/Cate...?categoryId=24
which gives me the idea to flip through magazines or go to clothing websites online to find a haircut you like.

Anyway, I've been cutting DS's hair (18 mo) about once a month or so while he's sleeping. I do his bangs the length I want them and then you basically make all the rest of the hair the same length as the bangs by pulling small sections between your two fingers and/or a comb and snipping to the same length... Looks much much better than a bowl cut but it takes a while.


----------



## angelandmisha (May 16, 2008)

Thanks! I had tried googling and looking on clothing websites but hadn't come up with much. I have been thinking about cutting his hair myself, I'm just a scaredy cat!! Maybe I'll give it a try after his birthday!


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

I just gave my DS a haircut last week.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3832858563

I got tired of paying $20 for someone else to give him a lousy haircut. I just trimmed it all over with sheers. I use my fingers to pull his hair away from his head and then trim with the sheers along my fingers. Repeat the process all over his head in horizontal and then vertical cuts. This creates an even, short cut all over. Looks very trim and "clean". I used DH's clippers to trim at his neckline and then was done. HTH!


----------

